# Blood/Fluid Warmer



## المسلم84 (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 

يستخدم هذا الجهاز مسخن الدم (مكيف حرارة الدم) لرفع حرارة الدم او مكونات الدم او بعض السوائل الاخرى التي يتم حقنها الى المريض التي درجة حرارتها 10 او أقل الى36 -43 درجة سيليزية 
وبمعدل تدفق من10- 300 مل/دقيقة

وطبعا هذا الجهاز تصنيفه : class:I Type: BF

وهوصنع شركة GAYMAR

وسوف تجدون في الملف المرفق شرح وافي لهذا الجهاز وطبعا الملف هو كتيب الصيانة لهذا الجهاز
لذلك ستجدون فيه طريقة الصيانة الوقائية والعامة وكافة المخططات الكهربائية للجهاز.
وشكراا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....


----------



## blackhorse (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وموضوعك فى الوقت المناسب ربنا يكرمك بما فيه الخير لك وللجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2008)

شكر وتقدير على الموضوع الرائع .

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (10 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل يا بش مهندس
هل عندك معلومات عن photo therapy لعلاج مرض اليرقان الولادي


----------



## المسلم84 (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ صلاح انت تقصد جهاز الInfant Warmer الذي يستخدم الضوء لمعالجة المولود من مرض اليرقان
(هو نفسه مرض ابو صفار؟؟)


----------



## mago0 (11 يونيو 2008)

جزيت خيراً اخي المسلم على مجهودك


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (11 يونيو 2008)

أخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا 
الموضوع phototherapy لزيادة من كفاءة علاج اليرقان الولادي الشديد
بإضافة الي حساس البيليروبين وكذالك كيفية قياس الأشعة المسلطة على الطفل؟
صديقي العزيز منتظر مساعدتك بأسرع وقت


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذه المشاركه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو عالمعلومه


----------



## المسلم84 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا ملف اخر عن نفس الجهاز بس ماركة غير ..Medi Temp
ارجو ان تستفيدوو منه..
طبعاا هذا كتيب الصيانة...

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## mmaee87 (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووور.


----------



## xdevilx_77 (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووور اخوي 
الله يفتح عليك ويحفظك


----------



## محمود طايع (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شـــــكــــرا جـــزيــــلا


----------



## tdm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزال الله كل خير


----------



## SAEED BALTEM (8 فبراير 2009)

مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا يا أخي العزيز م/ المسلم 84 
على مواضيعك المتميزة دائما 
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

May God Bless You
Thanks


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (13 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
مشكور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الله لا يعطيك الا العافية في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## ahmedka83 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## ليدي لين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الفائدة


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم... الاخ المسلم 84 مميز بطروحاته


----------



## makmedical (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انوس12 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بتقدر تزودني باسماء كتب بتحكي عن هدا الجهاز


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فراس الدمشقي (17 مايو 2011)

روح ربي يسعدك . أستاذي الكريم أرجو أن تفيدني بما يتعلق بضبط الجودة والصيانة الوقائية لوحدة الجراحة التنظيرية :1. المنبع الضوئي 2.حاقن الـ co2
3.الكميرة ووحدة الاظهار
جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر هيصم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## shukabi (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن بغداد المهندس (11 أبريل 2012)

سلمت اخي العزيز وبوركت ع المجهود


----------



## ابن بغداد المهندس (11 أبريل 2012)

سلمت اخي العزيز وبوركت ع المجهود


----------



## مروان القصار (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (26 فبراير 2013)

شكراُ لكم وبارك الله جهودكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

